# New Member....Uk



## Dave.Tea (Dec 8, 2020)

Good Evening (UK Time) 
Just thought I should say Hello !! In the process of divorce/separation from an eight year relationship, I’m knocking on the door of 54....and I feel full of bounce & happiness ! This process feels cathartic ! 
best Wishes to you all !


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Your mission, Dave-Tea, if you choose to accept it, is to figure out something that you can post about that the folks here can help you with. 

You seem to have everything under control. Best wishes to you on the next chapter of your life.


----------

